# Broad Scarlet



## carlos58 (Aug 28, 2012)

hello everyone
Broad Scarlet
(Crocothemis erythraea) 

male











female





male in flight


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice! I really like the first 2.:thumbup:


----------



## Bynx (Aug 28, 2012)

Carlo you really do this well.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 29, 2012)

Love the pose in #1. Good work, Mr. Carlos


----------



## mishele (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice, Carlos!! The first one is my favorite.


----------



## Z3phyr (Aug 29, 2012)

I love the second one! Something about the reflection in its eye really makes it stand out to me.


----------



## carlos58 (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## bunadski (Sep 10, 2012)

I love the flying one, you nailed him!


----------

